# Belkin Router, Wireless and Wired... Wired Problems...



## warning9 (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a belkin wireless/wired router, and it's really starting to stress me out. I have the wireless part working just fine, all my wireless computers connect to each other/the internet just fine. BUT, my wired computer is not connecting to the internet at all, but the DHCP is still assigning it an IP address and the computer thinks everything is fine. When I click on Internet Explorer, it says that the page cannot be displayed. It's driving me mad, can anyone help?


----------



## warning9 (Mar 5, 2005)

Anybody have any idea whats going on here?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, posting configuration information helps a bunch. If you have XP-SP2, try this stack repair.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## warning9 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey those commands went through fine, but they didn't fix the problem :-(. I still can't connect to the internet.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To open a Command Window: Start - Run - cmd (command in 98SE) - OK

To determine a computer's IP address and router's IP address: open a Command Window and type
ipconfig /all

The "Gateway" is the router's IP address.

Now for some troubleshooting. Following is how to use ping to test for communication with your router, the internet, and the internet with symbolic name.

1. On the PC open a Command window and type
ping IProuter (where IProuter is the IP address of the router)

Do you get Replies, or do you get packets lost?

IF you got replies,
2. ping 66.94.234.13 (or any other internet address you know)

Do you get Replies, or do you get packets lost?

If you got replies,
3. ping www.yahoo.com (or any other internet name)

Do you get Replies, or do you get packets lost?


----------

